# Rugby Fan Cuts Testicles Off



## MedicPrincess (Feb 8, 2005)

as stolen from Here


A Welsh rugby fan has reportedly cut off his own testicles to celebrate Wales beating England at rugby.

Geoff Huish, 26, was so convinced England would win Saturday's match he told fellow drinkers at a social club, "If Wales win I'll cut my balls off", the Daily Mirror reported today.

Friends at the club in Caerphilly, south Wales, thought he was joking.

But after the game Huish went home, severed his testicles with a knife, and walked 200 metres back to the bar with the testicles to show the shocked drinkers what he had done.

Huish was taken to hospital where he remained in a seriously ill condition, the paper said. Police told the paper he had a history of mental problems.

Wales's 11-9 victory over England at the Millennium Stadium in Cardiff was their first home win in 12 years.

Reuters


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 8, 2005)

:blink:    

faints @ the thought


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Feb 8 2005, 07:54 AM
> *Police told the paper he had a history of mental problems.
> *


Ya' think?  :wacko: 

Oh, yeah... and

OUCH!


----------



## Firechic (Feb 8, 2005)

Wow! Now that's what I call dedication!
 :huh:


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 8, 2005)

Its cause of guys like hime that the military was banned from soccer matches the 3 and a half years I lived in Europe...


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blueeighty8_@Feb 8 2005, 02:21 PM
> * :blink:
> 
> faints @ the thought *


 ditto


THUD!!!


----------

